# What do you put on first- moisturizer or primer?



## jordanna (Jul 11, 2012)

I've always put my moisturizer on immediately after washing my face so that it has time to really absorb into my skin before putting makeup on, and then from there I'd do primer, foundation, concealer, etc.  But yesterday I read on someone's blog that they do primer first and THEN moisturizer.  I feel like it makes more sense to do moisturizer first because it needs to get into the skin, but this morning I decided to go primer first, then tinted moisturizer, followed by a loose mineral powder foundation, and my makeup looks pretty darn good.  So now I'm wondering if I've been doing it all wrong.  Which do you do first, and why?


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 11, 2012)

I do moisturizer/spf first.  My daily moisturizer contains spf so I don't have to apply two separate products. After letting that sink in I do primer.  I do it this way bc I feel the moisturizer needs to be in direct contact with my skin to be absorbed and protect my skin.  I also use some acne products that can make my skin extra sensitive to the sun therefore I need the spf.  I apply primer afterwards as I see it as a barrier against anything that I'm going to apply over my skin.  If I apply primer first, then I'm not allowing my moisturizer to sink in and do it's job properly. Maybe I'm completely wrong but if it works for you then why not?


----------



## hjc682 (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm the same way, I need the moisture to go directly into my skin along with the SPF. I'm Interested to try the method you're talking about, but I wonder if it would have any real benefit? I definitely need the sun protection, so I would be a bit wary of not having it in direct contact with my skin. Also, wondering if the moisturizer on top would some how break down the primer or make it somehow less effective. Very interesting idea.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jul 11, 2012)

Same here... but I medicate first, then moisturize, then color

OR if I'm in running late... medicate, then BB, cream and run!


----------



## magosienne (Jul 11, 2012)

Well the moisturizer is made to moisturize your skin, and the primer is to prime your foundation, so why apply the primer first ? It doesn't make sense. I always apply moisturizer, sunscreen, primer, foundation and so on. sometimes i even forget the primer, my foundation is long wearing so it's okay if i do.


----------



## Tyari (Jul 11, 2012)

I agree, moisturize first, then prime, and so on. I can't see the benefit of doing it the other way


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 11, 2012)

I agree that skincare should be completed before makeup. I don't understand either why printer would be put on before moisturiser, especially if the primer is silicone based. But I do get how the primer would prevent sebum from breaking down the foundation and the moisturiser would help it spread over the skin more easily.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah, I agree with everyone else on here... Moisturize first, then your primer.


----------



## amstern (Jul 26, 2012)

I do moisturizer first, then apply my eye makeup while it's absorbing a little bit and then do the whole primer, foundation, concealer thing. I got my makeup done at the Nars counter once and the guy told me you should always always always do your eyes before your face which kind of makes a lot of sense but I never thought of it. 

I find that if I apply my face makeup right after moisturizing there's too much stuff on my face at once and none of it can get absorbed properly so it call comes off.


----------

